# Sd-Karte als Festplatte erkennen lassen???



## Triple-Y (14. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

ich habe einen Asus EEE 701 PC mit nur einer 4GB großen Flash Festplatte. auf einer zusätzlichen SD Karte (8GB) kann ich alle meine Daten speichern. 
mein Problem ist nur - eine Programme möchten nur auf einer "Festplatte" installiert werden. so erkennt z.B. Autocad nur meine Flash festpaltte und möchte nicht auf eine SD Karte installiert werden.

wie kann man also dem PC klarmachen das die SD Karte eine weitere Festplatte ist??? oder gibt es spezielle SD Karte/ Festplatten die als richtige Festplatte erkannt werden??????????
hat einer einen Tipp


----------



## ForgottenRealm (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi 

Als erstes würde mich interessieren, was dich geritten hat, diesen Thread im OC Forum zu posten 

Des weiteren muss ich leider sagen, dass soetwas nicht möglich ist, da Windows alle Wechselmedien als solche erkennt und nicht dazu gebracht werden kann, diese als Festplatte zu handhaben.


----------



## riedochs (15. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es im Bios irgendwelche Optionen fuer den Cardreader?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2008)

Nein, das muss schon bei der Karte selbst 'umgestellt' werden.

Hier ists aber schwierig, erstens entsprechende Tools zu finden und zweitens SD-Karten, denen man sagen kann, sie seien eine Festplatte.


----------



## INU.ID (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist:

Eine SD-Karte läßt sich mehr oder weniger problemlos als Festplatte einbinden. Das Problem das manche Anwendungen sich nicht installieren lassen läßt sich sehr oft schon damit umgehen das man im Gerätemanager bei der Karte den Windows-Schreibcache aktiviert.

Ansonsten schau mal hier: Netbooknews Forum • Thema anzeigen - How To: USB Stick unter XP als Festplatte deklarieren

Bzw: www.eee-pc.de • Foren-Übersicht

MFG


----------



## Triple-Y (21. Mai 2009)

hey,
vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Das Problem ist immer noch aktuell gewesen und wenn ich diesen orig. Hitachi Microdrive Treiber gefunden habe, wird das Problem gelöst sein 

danke nochmal

Edit:

der Hitachi Microdrive Treiber ist im Cardreader tool gewesen. jetzt funzt es tadellos. die SD-Karte wird sofort als echte HD erkannt



THX
http://www.eee-pc.de/board/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6879&start=0


----------



## Axim (21. Mai 2009)

versuch mal die Karte auf NTFS umzuformatieren, das dürfte helfen.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Mai 2009)

NTFS sollte man aufgrund der höheren Belastung der Flash/SSD usw Medien besser nicht benutzen. Es empfiehlt sich solche Medien nach Möglichkeit mit FAT (32) zu formatieren.

MFG


----------



## Axim (24. Mai 2009)

Ich sag das nur, weil ich so selbst mal eine SD-Karte zur Festplatte befördert habe. Mit FAT32 wurde sie noch als Karte erkannt, hingegen mit NTFS ging die Benutzung als Festplatte


----------



## Triple-Y (24. Mai 2009)

also bei mir läuft die SD-Karte mit Fat32 und aktiviertem schreibcache wunderbar als Festplatte.

ich bin zufrieden ))))


----------

